# Zucchini  Boats



## luckytrim (Jan 21, 2006)

ZUCCHINI  BOATS
 2 zucchini, 1 3/4 lb. total weight
4 tbsp. olive oil, divided in half
1/2 c. chopped onion
1 clove garlic
1/4 lb. ground beef
1/4 lb. ground pork
1/2 c. plus 2 tbsp. bread crumbs
Salt and freshly ground pepper
1 egg yolk
3 tbsp. chopped dill
2 tbsp. chopped parsley
2 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
--TOMATO  SAUCE:--
1 tbsp. butter
1/2 c. chopped onion
1 clove minced garlic
2 c. chopped fresh tomaotes
1/2 tsp. dried thyme
1 bay leaf
Salt and pepper to taste
 Preheat oven to 425 degrees.  Trim stem from zucchinis; split zucchinis in half lengthwise; scoop out center portions of zucchini, leaving casing to be stuffed.  Should be 1 cup pulp.  Heat 2 tablespoons oil in large skillet, add onion and garlic and saute.  Add meat and cook, breaking up lumps with wooden spoon until meat loses red color; add chopped zucchini pulp and cook about 3 minutes stirring often.  Add 1/2 cup bread crumbs, salt and pepper to taste.  Add egg yolk, dill and parsley.  Heat briefly, stirring until slightly thickened.  don't overcook or egg yolk will curdle.  Sprinkle inside zucchini casings with salt and pepper and stuff with meat zucchini filling.  Blend bread crumbs with cheese; sprinkle over top.  Dribble remaining 2 tablespoon oil over tops.  Bake 30 minutes at 425 degrees.  Serve with tomato sauce (ingredients above for sauce).  Sauce directions:  Heat butter in saucepan and cook onion and garlic until onion is translucent.  Add remaining ingredients and cook, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes.  Makes about 2 cups.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 21, 2006)

kewl.  thanks, lucky.


----------

